
Visualising Complex APIs Using API Map - suhaschatekar
https://medium.com/@suhas_chatekar/visualising-complex-apis-using-api-map-f09f617acb32#.7b4r4s7dl
======
adambrenecki
This is a neat idea; it's sort of an entity-relationship diagram or class
diagram for API resources.

In fact, if your audience is familiar with these sorts of diagrams, I wonder
if it'd be more readily scannable if you denoted the cardinality of the
relationships with the sort of notation you'd see in ERDs or CDs? (Personally,
I'm a big fan of Crow's Foot.)

------
Bombthecat
Looks like an erd from databases.

I think I didn't see one since like ten years?

~~~
suhaschatekar
It has lot of similarities with ERD so can say it is ERD for API.

------
throwaway2016a
How does it explain what the request and response formats / fields are?

~~~
suhaschatekar
That is intentionally left out of this diagram for two reasons

(1) - That detail is covered by API specs like Swagger (2) - Two endpoints
that return the same resource (of the back of two different operations on the
same resource) may return a slightly different format/field. This is up to the
developer of the API and best captured in API spces.

~~~
throwaway2016a
Thank you for the answer.

